# The legality of using bacon.



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

In a post to a member asking for assistance on hunting bears I passed along a ip that my buddy used to help bag his bear several years ago. The tip was to carry in a small cooker and cook bacon while hunting to get a good scent going. Obviously all man made objects had to be carried out after each hunt. My buddy truly seemed to think that this helped him out a great deal. After printing my tip, my advice was not only dismissed by some members as frivilous, it was called illegal, by some members of the site. I obviously don't want to pass on bad advice so I went to the CO in the Know. I contacted Boehr on this website to ask his interpretation of the law. He stated that he personally had not worked a bear baiting situation in some time and the best Idea was to contact a Supervisor in the area in question. But also that he was not at all sure it was indeed illegal. My point is that if a Michigan CO cannot deinitively give an answer how is it that one member of this site can be so quick to dimiss someone's advice? Are we to believe that some members of this site are now more well versed in Michigan Game laws than Boehr? I'd highly doubt it. I'm no expert bear hunter, just someone trying to pass on a little help. Just because some of us report to be outfitters and guides dosen't give one member of this site the right to be little another member or imply their practices are illegal. In fact now that this has happened I know one "outfitter" that would not get the recommendation of this rookie.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I wonder if baking an apple pie while I'm deer hunting would bring in a nice buck. 
L & O


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

If you're baking near me it will bring in a nice buck hunter!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I have heard of bear hunters taking in a small bucket of bait to hang in their tree while hunting to use as a cover scent. I don't know if I would want to do this if I was sitting on the ground. Anyways, this seems easier than frying up some bacon.
L & O


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

I know for a fact that your tip works and should not be looked at as frivilous. I often use a honey burn while hunting over bait. I use a can of sterno and place a little bit of honey and anise oil in a cup and then light the sterno and place it under my seat on my treestand. It works very well to bring in those cautious bears that want to wait until after dark. I checked for laws concerning this and did not find any so pass along anything you find out about it please. Don't worry if everybody thinks it's just a gimmick or silly because you and I know it works.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Big Game,
I visited your website. I'm interested in getting a female puppy that comes from a line of successful deer recovery dogs. My deer recovery dog died last Jan. A smaller breed like a beagle is a big plus because they will be on a leash. I don't care for the wire-haired daschund. I an going to give my German Shorthair a shot at being my recovery dog this fall, but field trials have not been promising. Any tips on where to look ?
L & O


----------



## Keith Machiela (Mar 1, 2000)

From the 2002 Michigan Bear Hunting Guide:

"It is illegal to use metal containers, plastic, wood, glass, fabric, cloth or paper at a bait station."

Effective or not, I don't know how someone could have a honey burn at a bait station without the use of one or more of the above. 

Keith


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Keith Machiela _
> *I don't know how someone could have a honey burn at a bait station without the use of one or more of the above. *


I would agree that it would be illegal at a bait station. If used in a blind or tree stand as a scent I wouldn`t think it would be violating the rule. No different than any other scent.


----------



## Big Game (Feb 7, 2002)

Liver and Onions-

I may be getting rid of one of my females. She is a registered Walker and about 60-70 lbs. She has excellent bloodlines for coonhunting but I'm afraid she isn't going to make it for Bear hunting. She seems to have a good nose on her. PM me if you think you may be interested.

I see everybodies point about the honey burn. I use it as Bob S says, as a scent and not as bait. I figure it is no different than those deer attractors you can buy at wal-mart that you light.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Bob S.

I am in agreement with you on the matter. It would be kinda difficult to say I was a violator when I brought bacon, some tinfoil, and a micro torch to my stand with me... and brought it all back out. By that narrow of an interpretation, I was technically in violation by carrying my bait out in a man-made bucket....


I really would like to get a definitive answer from someone connected with the law. My impression is that if you asked 5 CO's you might get 5 different answers.



jp


----------



## Shoes (Apr 12, 2000)

JP-are you sure the bacon wasn't to make a BLT for yourself???


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I knew that there was another alibi in this scenario!!!!!!


jp


----------



## TQO (Oct 28, 2000)

The law is quite clear and we have had it interpreted by DNR law enforcement in Newberry. It is illegal to have all those items mentioned in the above post. If you perform a honey burn, you have a one of those items mentioned as part of your bait station.

I don't think it is frivolous or nit picking. I would personally like to see us be able to use barrels. People can judge the size of bear better, keeps the varmints out, buy less bait and get a better shot. But that isn't what is going to happen.

I posted that the bacon was illegal only to let you know the law. You may ask 5 different COs for an answer and get 5 different answers. But if the one that catches you knows the law, you are going to get a ticket.

You may be able to cook the bacon and then take the banned items to your vehicle and return to hunt, but I'm not sure it is worth it. There are several scents out there that will work. We field test items for Bass Pro Shops and I have a bunch of scents coming from a company that wants to sell to Bass Pro. I will let you know how it works. If it works, I let the managers at Bass Pro know and they contact their buyers. The scents I have coming are for deer and bear both. The bear scent is anise and they have others.

I don't think anybody tried to treat you like you were an idiot. Believe me, when we started outfitting, we spent more time with the DNR than we did with hunters. Want to hear the next good one?

All organized events or events that people have to pay for, that take place on public property, may require a land use permit. This includes poker runs, fishing tournaments and all outfitting services provided by outfitters. I ran a poker run from my hotel in June for ATV riders. We had about 60 bikes. Being the nice guy that I am, I called the head of law enforcement in Newberry to let him know that we are doing this and where we would be riding. His first question was did I purchase a land use permit. I asked where do you do that. He stated the forest division.

I called the forest division and the supervisor was out. The next day he called me back and told me that yes, I do need a land use permit. I said I would come down with the $75 and get one, just so that I'm legal. Of course it is not that easy. You must apply 90 days in advance, post a bond with the state, have a liability insurance policy naming the state as additionally insured and have search and rescue operations in effect within each township that you will operate. Hooray. The guy was nice and faxed me a waiver for this year, but informed me that all outfitters must have this land use permit. Fortunately for me, we don't operate our hunting operations on state land. He could not answer if me transporting people on state roads to hunt on private or CFR property constituted a land use. 

So for a warning. They told me they would be starting to enforce this law this spring. This will really hurt the hound hunters, but will also affect any outfitter operating on state lands using bait. This also goes for fishing guides he said. We fish the Tahquamenon River which is all private land on both sides of the river except for a little piece by Newberry. He said the state still owns the river and if we charge clients to fish on it, we need a land use permit. So really, it is a land/water use permit. 

I will be giving fishing trips away soon.

If anybody has any questions, I have put my web site below and you can contact me through there. I have researched many laws and have found that it is impossible to outfit in Michigan unless you don't leave your own property. Try and find out if a guide with a CCW can carry during bear season. Nobody knows.

Rich
Tahquamenon Outfitters 
www.tqoutfitters.com


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks Rich-

I wholeheartedly believe you and your sources...it just seems to me that there should be no room for discussion when a law is enacted ex; your CCW question...my gut feeling is that the game rules would supercede the CCW issue due to the fact that they wouldn't want anybody without proper licensure afield. But who knows???

The bacon issue really burns me up (pardon the pun), because I try to be so careful in respect to the regulations. I read the guide and never would have equated that as bait...meanwhile the guy hunting adjacent to my baits has his screw in steps, meat hanging from trees in onion sacks, cut down trees to make shooting lanes. If I would have been cited for my strips of bacon and tinfoil, I would have went bonkers 


Anyhow, I know you outfitters have to jump through a lot of hoops, but since you are all getting rich I guess its worth it!!!
Seriously, best of luck in the upcoming season!

jp


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

So the way I have read this thread i can't burn a scented candle in my tree stand? a berry scented candle or could I?


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

MY suggestion the would be this:

Go to the local store and get some bacon and some Zig Zags.
Roll a bunch up and once in the woods, fire them up!


----------



## coonhollow (Aug 24, 2002)

Good One! I havn't laughed this hard at the computer in a long while!


----------



## mil_spec_hunter (Nov 3, 2009)

Keith Machiela said:


> From the 2002 Michigan Bear Hunting Guide:
> 
> "It is illegal to use metal containers, plastic, wood, glass, fabric, cloth or paper at a bait station."
> 
> ...


I hate to bring this old post up but I was reading through all the old posts and as a new hunter I need to understand this. If you cannot do a honey burn in your stand you also cannot bring a sandwich in a PLASTIC bag, a coke in a GLASS bottle, or wear clothes, made of CLOTH in your stand. I was planning to go bear hunting in september but since my tag is made of PLASTIC I cant even carry that. But seriously, is the stand considered part of the bait station?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

I have done honeyburns. It was stated to me by the local CO/supervisor at Roscommon Regional................It is ok as long as you take it with you when you leave.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Ask yourself this question; are you sitting on your bait station or just near it? If you are sitting on it you are too close. :lol:


----------

